# 50 Most Common NEC Violations



## rnapier (Apr 12, 2012)

I was unable to locate a powerpoint presentation I found on internet on this topic so I have decided to create my own. I am asking all you inspectors, contractors, engineeers or anyone else with an opinion what are the 50 Most Common NEC Violations? These could be plan review or in the field violations. If you have any pictures showing an example even better. Thanks for your help.


----------



## ICE (Apr 12, 2012)

Fifty is a big number.

Good luck with it.

ARC fault breakers are missed a lot.

Bond every end of the armor that protects the GEC.







Install a bonding fitting where conduit enters through intact KOs at service equipment.






Apply ampacity deration factor for more than three conductors in a raceway.

The conduit is too full but that's not all that common as violations go.






Install a structural strap at over-bored top plates.

Seal the top plates with approved material.






Install nail plates if the edge of the hole is closer than 1.25" from the face of the framing or the NMC is stapled closer than 1.25" from the face of framing.

Staple NMC flat side down.


----------



## rnapier (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks. Nice pictures. Nobody else has thier pet peeves of what you continually come across?


----------



## codeworks (Apr 13, 2012)

not using an irreversible connections on a gec if a splice is necessary, unprotected gec's from panel to earth connection, no gec in foundation when called for steel pre pour inspection, romex unprotected or to close to attic access scuttle holes, romex nailed down the stud closer than 1-1/4 inches from face of stud, improper citrcuit breaker sizing on furnace or ac compressor (usually too large), wrong kind of disconnect for attic installed gas fired furnace with motor over 1/8 hp, no gfci in basement, improper spacing of counter top receptacle outlets, outlets in wood framed structures (kithcens) that don't extend out to the face of the tile (lots of tradespeople don't realize that a tiled wall (in a wood framed house) is not the same as "non combustible construction" per the NEC requierements). box fill, too much wire in a gutter , not ensureing a good contact with lugs (scrape the paint off the boxes and cans per the code, grounding locknuts ( why don't folks understand or learn the difference between a grounding locknut and a heavy duty lock nut, huge difference)  improper fan boxes, no ground screws in metal boxes, improperly identified grounded conductors, too many bends in a single run of pipe with no pull points, improper wire bending space in panels, improperly sta

rapped or unsupported conduit, installing pvc conduit if a footing section, poor workmanship in general, improper use of materials where not allowed by code


----------



## north star (Apr 13, 2012)

*+.........................+*

Wrong type & size of bonding components on to natural gas piping, ...poor

/ sloppy workmanship, ...wrong type & size of connectors on to CSST piping,

...improper connections on Temp. electrical power poles, ...incorrect spacing

of wall & countertop electrical receptacles, ...too many conductors through

a single pentration in the top plates [ "derating of the conductors",

...what's that? ], ...wrong type & size of conductors installed underground,

...wrong type of conductors installed in the sunlight, and on and on and on.

*+.........................+*


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Apr 13, 2012)

my pet peeves aren't necessarily NEC violations though (I will ask the guys in the office for their favorite violations):

1) using inside of panel as a trash can.

2) stripping screws on panel.

3) lights on a circuit following gfci protected outlet.  trip the outlet, lights go out too.

4) bar counters with everything but a stove top and only one gfci outlet.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Apr 13, 2012)

Could ask Joe; http://ecmweb.com/nec/whats_wrong_here/

Mike Holt wrote "Top 50 NEC Rules"

Francis


----------



## codeworks (Apr 13, 2012)

as cynical as it may sound, it's comforting to know we're not the only ones dealing with the simplest issues, stuff one should have mastered and become "second nature by the end of year 2 in electrical apprenticeship


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 15, 2012)

1)Not using the correct light fixture or lens over a tub or shower and not being installed the correct distance away.

2)Outlets not in the correct locations along a kitchen counter.

3)Open breaker spaces inside a panel.

4)No secondary grounding on a service.

5)Different gauge wires on the same lug.

6)Water heater wiring not in conduit and no disconnect.

pc1


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 15, 2012)

Forgot the most common one, CSST not bonded!

pc1


----------



## GCtony (Apr 16, 2012)

For light commercial:

1) Replace existing NM cable above ACT ceilings with MC.

2) Data/Com. subs never removing Un-used low voltage cable and working without permit.

3) Never have enough exit and egress lights, always have to add many more than what's ever show on the approved plans.

4) Too many watts of lighting per the ECC and generally section 505. Tenant say's "it's too dark", contractors says "for another $100 per fixture you can have the very cool t-5 fixtures and replacement lamps are only $12.00 each"

5) Exterior egress lighting circuiting in existing strip centers. NEC 700.12-16. Easy to do in a new center but not so easy in existing centers.

6) Electrician not on site to meet the inspector.


----------



## globe trekker (Apr 16, 2012)

GCtony,

Please list the applicable NEC article for # 2.

Thanks!


----------



## Daddy-0- (Apr 16, 2012)

Wrong  clamp used outside for csst bonding, not installing receptacle behind kitchen sink if in a corner with > 18" of countertop, smoke detector location/clearances, nail plates, nail plates, nail plates, panel clearance (main and a/c disconnects), sheathing on wire stripped where pulled across sharp edge of metal truss connection plate, nail plates, nail plates, loose receptacle, combination afci, not all brades under lug (followed by) cut braids because the lug wasn't big enough (followed by) altered panel by breaking large lug off of one side and attempting to install on other side thus voiding listing of box, (followed by) no more inspections until reinspection fee is paid. Interesting topic.


----------



## ICE (Apr 16, 2012)

Did anybody mention labeling the breakers?  That way we can see at a glance what was done wrong or done right.


----------



## pwood (Apr 17, 2012)

20 amp circuits with #14 wire on switchlegs. bathroom circuits that have other outlets on them. washing machine circuits with other outlets.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 17, 2012)

The state doing electrical inspections and not knowing a thing about seismic requirements

ASCE 7

*13.6 MECHANICAL AND ELECTRICAL COMPONENTS*

13.6.1 General. Mechanical and electrical components and their supports shall satisfy the requirements of this section. The attach­ment of mechanical and electrical components and their supports to the structure shall meet the requirements of Section 13.4. Ap­propriate coefficients shall be selected from Table 13.6-1.EXCEPTIONS: Light fixtures, lighted signs, and ceiling fans not con­nected to ducts or piping, which are supported bye chains or otherwise suspended from the structure, are not required to satisfy the seismic force and relative displacement requirements provided 4hey meet all of the following criteria:1. The design load for such items shall be equal to' 1.4 times the operat­ing weight acting down with a simultaneous horizontal load equal to 1.4 times the operating weight. The horizontal load shall be applied in the direction that results in the most critical loading for design.2. Seismic interaction effects shall be considered in accordance with Section 13.2.3.

3. The connection to the structure shall allow a 360° range of motion in the horizontal plane.

Where design of mechanical and electrical components for seis­mic effects is required, consideration shall be given to the dynamic effects of the components, their contents, and where appropriate, their supports. In such cases, the interaction between the compo­nents and the supporting structures, including other mechanical and electrical components, shall also be considered


----------



## BSSTG (Apr 19, 2012)

pwood said:
			
		

> 20 amp circuits with #14 wire on switchlegs. bathroom circuits that have other outlets on them. washing machine circuits with other outlets.


Greetings all,

I still here folks say that it's legal from time to time. (#14 switch legs on a 20 amp ckt) Heard it the other day as a matter of fact just in passing conversation. I've had to all it out a couple of times but it's a rare thing.

The one thing that I see day to day is that panels have holes in the panel or in the dead front cover not properly covered. Bear in mind I do a lot of occupancy type inspections so I look at a lot of existing stuff.

BS


----------



## rnapier (Apr 20, 2012)

Thank you all for your suggestions!


----------



## GCtony (Apr 25, 2012)

globe trekker said:
			
		

> GCtony,Please list the applicable NEC article for # 2.
> 
> Thanks!


Sorry, I don't know if a code article exists. However we get quite a few failed electrical inspections because an inspector understandably wants unused low voltage crap out of the ceilings (sometimes plenum). Since most low voltage installers (that usually are working for someone else) don't pull permits, the inspector holds our electrician "hostage". When an low voltage installer works for me, we have in his contract that he pull a permit regradless if it's required or not.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Apr 25, 2012)

800.25 Abandoned Cables. The accessible portion of abandoned communications cables shall be removed. Where cables are identified for future use with a tag, the tag shall be of sufficient durability to withstand the environment involved.

This section requires the removal of abandoned communications cable that is accessible. See Article 100 for the definition of _accessible_. This requirement covers the portions of cable installations that are not permanently closed in by the building structure or finish or are capable of being removed without damaging the building structure or finish. Abandoned cable increases fire loading unnecessarily, and, where installed in plenums, can affect airflow. Similar requirements can be found in Articles 640, 645, 725, 760, 770, 820, 830, and 840. (See the definition of _abandoned communications cable_ in 800.2.)

Francis


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Apr 25, 2012)

“. . . manufacturer’s electrical bonding requirement is specific for its CSST product and not a requirement found in the NEC (NFPA 70) or NFPA 780. It has recently been implemented into the NFPA 54 and IFGC (IRC) in conjunction with the manufacturer’s guidelines”

*http://www.inspectpa.com/forum/showthread.php?7023-Bonding-CSST-in-Oregon&highlight=csst*

Francis


----------



## BSSTG (Apr 25, 2012)

Greetings



			
				Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> 1)6)Water heater wiring not in conduit and no disconnect.
> 
> pc1


Where is it required for a water heater to have a disconnect? I apply 2011 NEC 422.31(B)

BS


----------



## raider1 (Apr 25, 2012)

BSSTG said:
			
		

> GreetingsWhere is it required for a water heater to have a disconnect? I apply 2011 NEC 422.31(B)
> 
> BS


So do you verify that the panel has breaker lock provisions installed in the deadfront of the panelboard?

Chris


----------



## Forest (Apr 25, 2012)

1.) 334.12 (2) NM CABLE exposed

2.)406.8 (B)(1) In use covers for receptacles in wet location


----------



## Gregg Harris (Apr 28, 2012)

BSSTG said:
			
		

> Greetings all,I still here folks say that it's legal from time to time. (#14 switch legs on a 20 amp ckt) Heard it the other day as a matter of fact just in passing conversation. I've had to all it out a couple of times but it's a rare thing.
> 
> The one thing that I see day to day is that panels have holes in the panel or in the dead front cover not properly covered. Bear in mind I do a lot of occupancy type inspections so I look at a lot of existing stuff.
> 
> BS


14 AWG is allowed on 20 amp circuits except for receptacle outlets NEC 210.19(4) Other Loads


----------



## chris kennedy (Apr 28, 2012)

Gregg Harris said:
			
		

> 14 AWG is allowed on 20 amp circuits except for receptacle outlets NEC 210.19(4) Other Loads


See 240.4(D)(3).


----------



## Gregg Harris (Apr 28, 2012)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> See 240.4(D)(3).


Now drop down to 240.4(D)(E) it sends you back under tap conductors.


----------



## raider1 (Apr 30, 2012)

Gregg Harris said:
			
		

> Now drop down to 240.4(D)(E) it sends you back under tap conductors.


Yes but the only branch circuit that you can tap is located in 210.19(A)(3) and (A)(4) for cooking appliances. As a general rule 240.4(D)(3) limits 14 AWG Copper conductors to being protected by a maximum overcurrent protective device of 15 amps.

You can't tap a branch circuit for switch legs for example and use 14 AWG on a 20 amp circuit for the travelers or switch legs which has been a common violation.

Chris


----------



## jar546 (Apr 1, 2019)

Keep this alive.  I was going to start a new one and just might.


----------



## Rick18071 (Apr 2, 2019)

Everything for above ground swimming pools


----------



## steveray (Apr 2, 2019)

410.36B luminaire support.....Securely fastened to the ceiling framing members.....


----------



## ICE (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## jar546 (Apr 3, 2019)

The 2 pictures above are pure laziness.


----------

